# Do guys here hate alphadestiny?



## chadisnow (Feb 4, 2019)

If so how can you not dislike Jason Blaha? Fat, ugly as shit, short, cucked, lies about being bald, sterile, takes roids to this day and still looks like dog shit, only owns two shirts, lied about being in the cia, failed every fitness goal he's ever set, talks about how it's silly to care about looks, brags about having tons of threesomes, only does 5 or less reps to not seem weak, says training neck is dumb, stawmans everyone's else's arguments, calls people stupid for getting injured but gets injured left and right, won't show his weight or dexa scan, frauds photos. The list is endless.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Phad (Feb 4, 2019)

Cuz blaha actually gives factual advice now a days compared to alpha destiny who just preaches traps and bear mode look to compensate for his height


----------



## Autist (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't hate him he's just a manlet that likes to cope. Youtube Fitness died with Rich tbh.


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 4, 2019)

Phad said:


> Cuz blaha actually gives factual advice now a days compared to alpha destiny who just preaches traps and bear mode look to compensate for his height



What is ad doing that is wrong? He dropped the bands. Look at his lifts compared to jb. He beats him in every lift.


Autist said:


> I don't hate him he's just a manlet that likes to cope. Youtube Fitness died with Rich tbh.




So all the lies jb does is not cope?


----------



## Phad (Feb 4, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> What is ad doing that is wrong? He dropped the bands. Look at his lifts compared to jb. He beats him in every lift.
> 
> 
> So all the lies jb does is not cope?



Lmao have u seen alpha destiny deadlift or squat or bench without bands, he doesn’t beat blaha. 

Also I’m judging him as a whole. He uses bands as a Excuse to ego lift and benches 3 plates thinking it’s impresive with his T. rex arms and 2 inch rom. “Muh Jefferson pull” nigga nobody gives a fuck if u can make bat touch ur nuts between ur legs for 700 lbs


----------



## Autist (Feb 4, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> What is ad doing that is wrong? He dropped the bands. Look at his lifts compared to jb. He beats him in every lift.
> 
> 
> So all the lies jb does is not cope?


Never said Jason wasn't coping. He brags about getting dick from his shemale girlfriend and channel that he has to buy views/subs for.


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 4, 2019)

Phad said:


> Lmao have u seen alpha destiny deadlift or squat or bench without bands, he doesn’t beat blaha.
> 
> Also I’m judging him as a whole. He uses bands as a Excuse to ego lift and benches 3 plates thinking it’s impresive with his T. rex arms and 2 inch rom. “Muh Jefferson pull” nigga nobody gives a fuck if u can make bat touch ur nuts between ur legs for 700 lbs



He set a Canadian record in bench you jackass. He's done crazy 1 finger pullups, ohp 225 at a weight like 80 pounds lighter than jb. Fuck are you on about?


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 4, 2019)

Who/what is it?


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 4, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> Who is he?



You're father.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Coping (Feb 4, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 17765


Time to go bear mode


----------



## Wincel (Feb 4, 2019)

No I actually like alphadestiny


----------



## Nibba (Feb 4, 2019)

Wincel said:


> No I actually like alphadestiny


Why?


----------



## Wincel (Feb 4, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Why?


He saved my overhead press and I also like watching the retarded shit he says and does, its cute

little man


----------



## Phad (Feb 4, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> He set a Canadian record in bench you jackass. He's done crazy 1 finger pullups, ohp 225 at a weight like 80 pounds lighter than jb. Fuck are you on about?


This is where looks Theory applies. If he was 6 2 and ok looking then I wouldn’t argue with u. But the fact that he’s a Manlet who based of his videos is tryna overcompensate I could care less about his lift. He needs to be more like Jeff nippard.


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 4, 2019)

Phad said:


> This is where looks Theory applies. If he was 6 2 and ok looking then I wouldn’t argue with u. But the fact that he’s a Manlet who based of his videos is tryna overcompensate I could care less about his lift. He needs to be more like Jeff nippard.




What does his height have to do with someone like jb purposely lying about his lifts while being an ugly weak beta male? So by your logic you dislike yourself and everyone else here since they're insecure? Also Jeff is like 5 years older and his girl is a legit 10


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 4, 2019)

BetaDestiny


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 4, 2019)

Jason Blaha is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

I actually haven't watched any of his videos since I know they're probably all cope because of one simple factor, his height.


----------



## Phad (Feb 4, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> What does his height have to do with someone like jb purposely lying about his lifts while being an ugly weak beta male? So by your logic you dislike yourself and everyone else here since they're insecure? Also Jeff is like 5 years older and his girl is a legit 10


No I don’t to the last part of what u said. I was making a remark about how if he was taller and didn’t act like autist on camera with his fake screaming whenever he hits a pr to imitate Eric bugenhegan, that I would like him.


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I actually haven't watched any of his videos since I know they're probably all cope because of one simple factor, his height.


Then your life is cope becuase of how ugly you are. Yep sent work out or enjoy because you're short.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

chadisnow said:


> Then your life is cope becuase of how ugly you are. Yep sent work out or enjoy because you're short.


I'm not ugly bruv


----------



## androidcel (Feb 4, 2019)

I only watch Genova.


----------



## Spite (Feb 4, 2019)

Everyone hates manlets


----------



## Autist (Feb 4, 2019)

androidcel said:


> I only watch Genova.


Delray misfits <3
Big Lenny is the best


----------

